# Looking for a GSD to adopt in Wichita, Kansas



## Shepherdlover81 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello we lost our GSD Thor about a year ago. He was our first and was with us when we had our 2 children and was the most gentle dog with both of them that I had ever met. He was also the driving force that led me into becoming a dog groomer. We are now healing and have decided to adopt. If anyone has any websites that show any GSD for adoption in kansas we are not being picky just that he/she has to love kids and tolerate cats. Thanks ahead for any information.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Wichita, KS | Dusty
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Wichita, KS | Missy
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Wichita, KS | Cain
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Junction City, KS | Shamus
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Riley, KS | RYKER

These are just a few that I found via petfinder. Hope you find one that is a good fit!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Thor. But I'm so happy that you are going to give a deserving GSD a good home. I would also suggest petfinder. 

Good luck


----------

